# I want have a sex but no marriage....



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi everybody, I love have a regular sex with one girl but I won't have a marriage. In your mind what can I do?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Go get laid. Lots of people have sex without getting married. What's stopping you?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

The problem is that I think sex without marriage is sin and this prevent me to have a sex. Also I won't have a mate at all
I am in very bad situation my friend please help me.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

stop thinking it's a sin


----------



## murphy5 (May 1, 2014)

blow up doll?

what do you want us to do, give you papal dispensation to get laid? Figure out why your brain is thinking this way, and change.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> stop thinking it's a sin


You mean I have a sex without married??


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

asc7 said:


> Hi everybody, I love have a regular sex with one girl but I won't have a marriage. In your mind what can I do?


Date her long term. Tell her your exclusive and if she's cheating it's over.

If she cheats or deprioritize you too much then you drop her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

How can we help you? You have two mutually exclusive things. We can't fix that. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

asc7 said:


> The problem is that I think sex without marriage is sin and this prevent me to have a sex. Also I won't have a mate at all
> I am in very bad situation my friend please help me.


It is a sin if you go according to the Christian Bible. If you go by the Satanic bible I'm sure it's a sin not to have sex.

The thing about it, is this. You sin several dozen times a day through thoughts and some actions. Sex is indeed a sin in the Christian bible, but you are already sinning being a human being.

So it's up to you how you want to look at it.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

murphy5 said:


> blow up doll?
> 
> what do you want us to do, give you papal dispensation to get laid? Figure out why your brain is thinking this way, and change.


I don't know why I am thinking so but don't know, how I can change my kind of thinking??


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

asc7 said:


> You mean I have a sex without married??


yeah well you stated you want to have a monogamous sex relationship without marriage but your hang up is that you think it's a sin

so you're options are change your belief system or suffer and live chastely


I suspect by your syntax you aren't from a Western English speaking country?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

if your beliefs says its a sin then its a sin nobody here can tell you what to believe. And if your strong in your convictions about your religion then you should try not to sin weather its stealing or prematital sex.

you sound very young maybe its best for you to figure things out before you try adult stuff like sex.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

treyvion said:


> It is a sin if you go according to the Christian Bible. If you go by the Satanic bible I'm sure it's a sin not to have sex.
> 
> The thing about it, is this. You sin several dozen times a day through thoughts and some actions. Sex is indeed a sin in the Christian bible, but you are already sinning being a human being.
> 
> So it's up to you how you want to look at it.


Yes your right. I don't know what do in this time...I wish sex not exist at all.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

If you are a firm believer,most religions denounce sex before marriage. Judaism, Christianity, Islam, Hinduism, and yes even Buddhism (to a lessor degree), then yes it is a dilemma.

what is keeping you from marriage?

Do you have a sweetheart already and want to make love?

Tell us more before we can advise.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

asc7 said:


> Yes your right. I don't know what do in this time...I wish sex not exist at all.


Maybe to ease your mind, put together a THOROUGH search for someone who is compatible with you for the purpose of marriage.

I'd suggest even doing PI work on them.

You want to make sure this is a wholesome person, get a feeling for their family and friends, because you don't want to be part of another TAM like situation.

So find people with good families and friends with couples. Couples that like each other don't cheat and have sex. That like taking care of each other.

The sex can be special then.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> yeah well you stated you want to have a monogamous sex relationship without marriage but your hang up is that you think it's a sin
> 
> so you're options are change your belief system or suffer and live chastely
> 
> ...


thanks for your good post but I don't know what thing is true and what is fault...


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

chillymorn said:


> if your beliefs says its a sin then its a sin nobody here can tell you what to believe. And if your strong in your convictions about your religion then you should try not to sin weather its stealing or prematital sex.
> 
> you sound very young maybe its best for you to figure things out before you try adult stuff like sex.


maybe your right... I can't have a sex without marriage for religion believes.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> If you are a firm believer,most religions denounce sex before marriage. Judaism, Christianity, Islam, Hinduism, and yes even Buddhism (to a lessor degree), then yes it is a dilemma.
> 
> what is keeping you from marriage?
> 
> ...


Very thanks for your kindness. Yes I very love have a one girl and her passion in my heart but I fear about heartbreak. 
Also I won't cheating one girl and misuse....


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Are you okay with getting like a blow job or a hand job or is that a sin too?


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

treyvion said:


> Maybe to ease your mind, put together a THOROUGH search for someone who is compatible with you for the purpose of marriage.
> 
> I'd suggest even doing PI work on them.
> 
> ...


You're right but problem is that I fell that don't need to marriage. I think, I should find solution to control my sex needs. but porn sites every time motivate me and bother me so much.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

Coldie said:


> Are you okay with getting like a blow job or a hand job or is that a sin too?


It is very much sin. Also this work damage our mentality I think


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

PBear said:


> How can we help you? You have two mutually exclusive things. We can't fix that.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, your right. But I think I have a third way to go and that is very difficult and complex, this is don't think about sex and it's joys, but this is very difficult to me because I have a strong imagination power too.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a school of thought out there that you can avoid guilt by changing your belief. My experience is that belief is harder to change than you think.
Now a young person may have an imposed belief system (birth religion) that they have no real or deep personal belief in. That belief can be changed more easily. 
So my question to asc7 is what is your personal deep belief in this matter. do you feel guilt all the time when you commit this sin? Or, do you only feel guilt when you attend Church or talk with a person of your faith (a relative for example). If you feel guilt all the time the the belief is part of you and you will not be happy while acting against your belief and my advice would be to change your actions. If you feel guilt only when caught or when attending church, then I would advise you to change your belief, which is going to upset some relatives.
MN


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> There is a school of thought out there that you can avoid guilt by changing your belief. My experience is that belief is harder to change than you think.
> Now a young person may have an imposed belief system (birth religion) that they have no real or deep personal belief in. That belief can be changed more easily.
> So my question to asc7 is what is your personal deep belief in this matter. do you feel guilt all the time when you commit this sin? Or, do you only feel guilt when you attend Church or talk with a person of your faith (a relative for example). If you feel guilt all the time the the belief is part of you and you will not be happy while acting against your belief and my advice would be to change your actions. If you feel guilt only when caught or when attending church, then I would advise you to change your belief, which is going to upset some relatives.
> MN


Very thanks for your good post, I have a strong believes and this is all time with me. You know I control myself for God sake but I can't control myself when I imagine have a sex with beauty girl and joy with her.


----------



## calamityjim (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr. Nail said:


> There is a school of thought out there that you can avoid guilt by changing your belief. My experience is that belief is harder to change than you think.
> Now a young person may have an imposed belief system (birth religion) that they have no real or deep personal belief in. That belief can be changed more easily.
> So my question to asc7 is what is your personal deep belief in this matter. do you feel guilt all the time when you commit this sin? Or, do you only feel guilt when you attend Church or talk with a person of your faith (a relative for example). If you feel guilt all the time the the belief is part of you and you will not be happy while acting against your belief and my advice would be to change your actions. If you feel guilt only when caught or when attending church, then I would advise you to change your belief, which is going to upset some relatives.
> MN


This reminds me of one of my favorite scenes from Family Guy. Guys are at a party, all drinking beer.

Peter: I feel bad, guys, I told Lois I wouldn't drink.
Quagmire: Don't feel bad!
Peter: I never thought of it like that! *Parties*


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

calamityjim said:


> This reminds me of one of my favorite scenes from Family Guy. Guys are at a party, all drinking beer.
> 
> Peter: I feel bad, guys, I told Lois I wouldn't drink.
> Quagmire: Don't feel bad!
> Peter: I never thought of it like that! *Parties*


Pete is same as me. lol:rofl:


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

asc7 said:


> Very thanks for your good post, I have a strong believes and this is all time with me. You know I control myself for God sake but I can't control myself when I imagine have a sex with beauty girl and joy with her.


"beauty girl and joy with her"...

Make it sound like a dainty and loving flower...

When many of them are some of the most dangerous vipers and serpents from the deepest pits of Hades. And scorpions too. Guaranteed to bite you and attempt to harm and manipulate.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

treyvion said:


> "beauty girl and joy with her"...
> 
> Make it sound like a dainty and loving flower...
> 
> When many of them are some of the most dangerous vipers and serpents from the deepest pits of Hades. And scorpions too. Guaranteed to bite you and attempt to harm and manipulate.


You mean I shouldn't think so about girls? :scratchhead:


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

I think you need to meet with a minister of whatever religion you believe in and discuss your temptations. Believe me, most good ministers will understand and have compassion for your troubles.

Many years ago as a young man I did something sinful like you describe. I went to my minister and was scared to death. He was a very stern man. But he had compassion and went a bit easy on me.

Do you know any trusted ministers? If you don't talk to your friends or your church and try to find a caring church leader that can help you along.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

asc7 said:


> You mean I shouldn't think so about girls? :scratchhead:


Some can hurt you worse than any man can. Completely demolish your life even have you killed. Get you blamed on things you didn't do. Put you in worlds of hurt or simply put your family at risk.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> I think you need to meet with a minister of whatever religion you believe in and discuss your temptations. Believe me, most good ministers will understand and have compassion for your troubles.
> 
> Many years ago as a young man I did something sinful like you describe. I went to my minister and was scared to death. He was a very stern man. But he had compassion and went a bit easy on me.
> 
> Do you know any trusted ministers? If you don't talk to your friends or your church and try to find a caring church leader that can help you along.


You know I don't believe mu god by minister. I independently and straightly belief my god and think for god sake I should tolerate this pressure... I think this forum is very good and helpful. now I have a good feelings. maybe I only need to give up porn sites and do a sports...


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

treyvion said:


> Some can hurt you worse than any man can. Completely demolish your life even have you killed. Get you blamed on things you didn't do. Put you in worlds of hurt or simply put your family at risk.


I know some girls are so dangerous and for this reason I won't have a heart relationship....


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking at porn and lusting after women is as bad as having premarital sex, isn't it?

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

The title of this thread makes sense to me only if I read it in Mario's voice.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

GusPolinski said:


> The title of this thread makes sense to me only if I read it in Mario's voice.


OMG! :rofl: You're killing me smalls!


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

asc7 said:


> The problem is that I think sex without marriage is sin and this prevent me to have a sex. Also I won't have a mate at all
> I am in very bad situation my friend please help me.


Pick one:
a) marriage and sex
b) marriage and no sex
c) single and no sex
d) single and sex

b & c have common elements. I'll leave that up to you to decide what that is.


----------



## fr33yay0 (Aug 9, 2014)

Hey,

In my opinion your beliefs have to change, this isn't something that a forum/advice will fix. If you believe sex before marriage is a sin.... then that's the way of life. Your entitled to your say/way of living.. I just think your beliefs are interfering with your desires.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

marduk said:


> Pick one:
> a) marriage and sex
> b) marriage and no sex
> c) single and no sex
> ...


Man, F! NO SEX!!!!! The "no sex" option must be obliberated!:smthumbup:


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

asc7 said:


> You know I don't believe mu god by minister. I independently and straightly belief my god and think for god sake I should tolerate this pressure... I think this forum is very good and helpful. now I have a good feelings. maybe I only need to give up porn sites and do a sports...


Then stick to your beliefs and don't sell out to current culture and dont cave in. In the long run, you will be happpier and be able to keep your integrity.

still havent explained what you have against marriage.


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

I think its a sin if you don't. 
I look at it this way, God designed the human body with certain parts for a reason, it would be a sin not to use them as they are intended.

If you have someone you care for then even better, your bible will be collecting dust as soon as you get a taste of sex, go for it son.

There is nothing wrong in having beliefs, but you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

PBear said:


> Looking at porn and lusting after women is as bad as having premarital sex, isn't it?
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is it your right.:iagree: But I think I can control my lust and sexual afections.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> The title of this thread makes sense to me only if I read it in Mario's voice.


It's voice give you bad sense or good?


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

marduk said:


> Pick one:
> a) marriage and sex
> b) marriage and no sex
> c) single and no sex
> ...


I choose c. there is no any option in this time. Very thanks


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

fr33yay0 said:


> Hey,
> 
> In my opinion your beliefs have to change, this isn't something that a forum/advice will fix. If you believe sex before marriage is a sin.... then that's the way of life. Your entitled to your say/way of living.. I just think your beliefs are interfering with your desires.


You're right but I think my already thought is my fault because I shouldn't go to porn sites. Also I think if I have a sex without marriage this cause me no marriage at all. And I think this manner of life has a problem. You know I think religion is no only for ministers. I think all peoples should love that because this made our life so healthy.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> Then stick to your beliefs and don't sell out to current culture and dont cave in. In the long run, you will be happpier and be able to keep your integrity.
> 
> still havent explained what you have against marriage.


Very thanks my friend I think so. I want marry 5 next years. Because in this time I haven't money and income.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

roostr said:


> I think its a sin if you don't.
> I look at it this way, God designed the human body with certain parts for a reason, it would be a sin not to use them as they are intended.
> 
> If you have someone you care for then even better, your bible will be collecting dust as soon as you get a taste of sex, go for it son.
> ...


Very thanks my friend, I think your right and have a sex is very good but have a sex without marriage is sin. You know maybe you think I am very close-minded but I think every thing that god wants from our is important for ours life and society. I think this world is so mortal and we are go to another world and I fear about sins.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

asc7,

Why don't you want to get married?

If you had a woman who was just a sex partner, what will you do if she gets pregnant?

ETA: I read your post that you want to get married in about 5 years. 

So right now you can just put all of your energy into getting to the point where you feel you can afford to get married.

Or you can find a woman, who like you, is working towards a future. Marry her and the two of you work to build your assets.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> asc7,
> 
> Why don't you want to get married?
> 
> ...


Thanks for you, I have a two problems: money and good girl.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

asc7 said:


> Thanks for you, I have a two problems: money and good girl.


You will never lose a woman chasing money, you will always lose money chasing girls. So improve your life and your choices will grow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

asc7 said:


> Thanks for you, I have a two problems: money and good girl.


Money you can earn. What are you doing to earn money? What skill or education do you have or are you getting?


You can find a good girl. It takes time and effort but there are good women out there.

How old are you?


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

treyvion said:


> You will never lose a woman chasing money, you will always lose money chasing girls. So improve your lufe snd your choices will grow.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: THANKS.I think so


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Money you can earn. What are you doing to earn money? What skill or education do you have or are you getting?
> 
> 
> You can find a good girl. It takes time and effort but there are good women out there.
> ...


I am studying in this time. And I haven't any time for doing job. I hope so after 5 years I can take a job.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What are you studying?


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

well brother, good luck to you.

some people money doesn't keep them from getting married, but if that is your goal, then set your eye on the goal. try to save enough money, marry the right girl and you'll be a happy man. fight those temptations; we all have them. keep your beliefs and integrity and then you can hold your head high without guilt or regret.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

jorgegene said:


> well brother, good luck to you.
> 
> some people money doesn't keep them from getting married, but if that is your goal, then set your eye on the goal. try to save enough money, marry the right girl and you'll be a happy man. fight those temptations; we all have them. keep your beliefs and integrity and then you can hold your head high without guilt or regret.


Very thanks you, I get a decision and haven't any problem. But I love you all are very kind... I love you:yay:


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

asc7 said:


> It's voice give you bad sense or good?


Neither. I was just making a silly attempt at humor.


----------



## asc7 (Aug 12, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Neither. I was just making a silly attempt at humor.


I see


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

asc7 said:


> I see


If I were in your position, I would maximize my ability to take care of myself while not tying down to a serious relationship. I would have money saved and invested into myself and whatever career I may have. I'd have some of my hobbies flying high, very proficient in them. 

I'd date around, you don't have to have sex. You will date to get accustomed to the feminine species and to build up your confidence in yourself. You can build your personal style and learn what ladies like. Get really good at it.

So when you have your wife, you can keep her interested. You will have plenty of skills and take care of yourself without her. Hopefully she is a bonus to your life the way it should be.


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

asc's other thread was closed because "too many people reported it".

Seriously?

Do people really have nothing to do but say "oh look there's a silly thread where people are goofing around and having some light hearted fun, * I BETTER REPORT IT!*


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Howdy ASC:*
Here’s what I did when I was young, wild and crazy but still wanted to maintain my commitment to religious dogma . . . .

I’d arrange the bed in the center of my room, lower the lights and put on a repeat tape (we called then 8-Tracks back then) of Berry White’s Greatest Hits.
Then I’d go to the local pick-up bar to find an engaging woman to have non-committal sexual intercourse with.
I’d take her back to my pad and sexually arouse her.
Once I had her sexually aroused and ready to begin sexual intercourse, I would run around the bed (clockwise) five times saying “I wed, thee. I wed thee. I wed thee.”
Then we would have amazing feats of sexual intercourse.
Afterwards, I would run around the bed (counter clockwise) five times saying “I divorce thee. I divorce thee. I divorce thee.”
It always seemed to work for me and I had many young, voluptuous and hot sexy girlfriends.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

lenzi said:


> asc's other thread was closed because "too many people reported it".
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> Do people really have nothing to do but say "oh look there's a silly thread where people are goofing around and having some light hearted fun, * I BETTER REPORT IT!*


I'll come out and say that I flagged it. There's a line between "light hearted fun" and "mocking someone who doesn't understand they're being mocked". People were crossing that line. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

PBear said:


> I'll come out and say that I flagged it. There's a line between "light hearted fun" and "mocking someone who doesn't understand they're being mocked". People were crossing that line.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How exactly do you make that determination?


----------



## lenzi (Apr 10, 2012)

PBear said:


> I'll come out and say that I flagged it. There's a line between "light hearted fun" and "mocking someone who doesn't understand they're being mocked". People were crossing that line.


Ok that's fair.

Still not sure if the Op wasn't playing the game as well but there's certainly plenty of room for doubt.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

treyvion said:


> Man, F! NO SEX!!!!! The "no sex" option must be obliberated!:smthumbup:


Then something has to change, doesn't it?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

SpinDaddy said:


> *Howdy ASC:*
> Here’s what I did when I was young, wild and crazy but still wanted to maintain my commitment to religious dogma . . . .
> 
> I’d arrange the bed in the center of my room, lower the lights and put on a repeat tape (we called then 8-Tracks back then) of Berry White’s Greatest Hits.
> ...


You know, this kid might just take your seriously... be careful. :rofl:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

SpinDaddy said:


> How exactly do you make that determination?


Well, I could have said "IMHO..." But to be perfectly frank, I DON'T make that determination. The mods do. And I merely directed them to a potential issue. They could have banned people, deleted posts, locked the thread... That's their choice, not mine. That's why they get the big bucks. 

C


----------

